# FS: Uarus **Last Chance** Only $10



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

LAST CHANCE***Added a video in post #21***

I have Uaru juvenilles for sale. Cute and healthy. About 2½-3 inches. *$10 each* (sale!)

I also have many Silver-Tip Plecos of assorted sizes from 1½ inch to 3 inches. *$5 each or 5 small for $15* (sale!)

















This picture also shows a picture of mom, Penny.


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

nice Uaru babies


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

how big will the pleco grow?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

icy.bing said:


> how big will the pleco grow?


max at 5.5".


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Hey Anessa, same parents as the ones you sold me last year? They are doing great by the way. What's the easiest way to sex the adults?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. The same parents, James and Penny... awesome parents. The only way we knew the sex of our Uarus is that they started to exhibit spawning behaviour. They look identical as far as I know.


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

do you have pics of parents? can you post if so


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Would the uarus be compatible with a 3inch severum?


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

when my sevs and uarus were juvies, everyone got along


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I added a photo of the mom (in original post) so that people can see what they are like when they are grown. Still lots of BN plecos and Uarus left!


----------



## Dough (Apr 21, 2010)

my buddy from the site is coming out your way in a while if you can call me we will pick up 5 to 10 of them. 778-837-7380 Doug (4:15 aug 14)


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

PMed for the Uarus...


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

so will their markings be the same as moms?


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes. It's funny because they start with their leopard type colours and then they change to the adult colouring.


----------



## A.Tan (May 2, 2010)

*uarus*

Bump.... really nice fish!!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Still plecos and Uarus available.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

pm sent last nite


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I've posted another thread indicating that I am going to Penticton for the long weekend so I would be willing to bring fish with me if people want to meet there. Just PM me and let me know.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the BNP's... they're great!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

The Uarus are looking great and getting bigger. They are ready to come home with you. Only $12 each.

Also, I've got lots of little BN plecos that want to clean your tank for the bargain price of $15/5. This price is just until I clear a few out.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Here is a video of the Uarus eating lettuce. As you can see, they are getting big and I still have several for sale. So cute!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't normally bump but these guys will be heading to a LFS soon.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Last chance to grab some of these great fish. This will be the last batch of Uarus for a while.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anessa,
are they herbavor?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi anessa - sorry for going off-topic but I just wanted to say I'm so glad to see that Penny is still doing well and busy being a mom! I remember her from awhile back


----------



## bill_e (Apr 21, 2010)

are you ever out in the langley area? i would love some plecos!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

PM sent....


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry, I don't get out to Langley.

Yes, Uarus are herbivores so you can't have them in a planted tank, however, it's also great because you can keep them with smaller fish like rummy nose tetras like we do. I suggest using plastic plants (you can get nice ones) because they feel more comfortable with the environment. But don't buy silk plants. They shred the threads off and completely wreck the silk.

Yes, we are so happy that Penny survived her bought with worms years ago. For those who didn't see it, here is a gross picture. But remember, this was more than 2 years ago and we have had no problems with worms since then:


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

PM sent, thanks. I'd like to get some of your small BN plecos on sale.


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

Just got a few sliver tip Plecos from Anessa. These guys are so cute, the best plecos!! Thanks!!!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I also just picked up some from her.

Great deal and beautiful plecos


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there I have a customer who wants 6 to 8 uarus I'm the prairies. If you have se left I can take them and ship them. Let me know.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

I have someone who is apparently taking them all on Tuesday. I'll let you know if he doesn't want them all.


----------



## anessa (Apr 26, 2010)

All the Uarus are gone. Still have lots of plecos. My plecos went through a particularly fertile time!


----------

